# Hand Augers



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I fish with plenty of guys who have power augers, so I have decided to wait to buy one for myself. I am thinking about buying a hand auger to have just incase I want to go out and I am not with my pals, do they work very well, is it worth buying one?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Do you feel strong?? :lol:

I don't think they cost that much. I have no idea how much. I'll put it this way, a hand auger is better than an axe.....

Sometimes I use one on REALLY early ice but after the ice gets 4" the 10" Jiffy gets the brunt of the work.....actually all of it.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hand augers work very well ! I suggest getting a 6-7" as the 8" do take a lot of power! For early ice and for marking holes in a house the work great!

Be very careful of the blades as they can and do cut right to the bone if one is careless!

Mora and Strikemaster are the two most common and most places carry replacements for these brands! They can also save a fishing trip if for some reason the gas auger fails!


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

I think the strikemaster cost about $75. They are not bad to use if the ice is under twelve inches. Just make sure you have sharp blades as they make all the differance in the world.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Get a strikemaster laser hand auger, on 6 in of ice or less it will cut a hole as fast as a power auger.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I have one hand auger and jiffy auger. I like to used hand auger because drill so quiet and won't let walleye know where I drill and I still catch bunch fish like hunt deer. if over two feet then use jiffy auger. I knew hand auger is hell job on above 1 and half feet. 
:roll:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I heard that Nils is a good brand. Supposedly they cut faster than anything else as far as hand augers go. And I think they even make a 4 incher. That would be great for panfish and a lot less work.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

save your money for the power auger, but that is just my 2 cents.

hand drilling holes all day searching for fish in the wind and cold isnt worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I have both a power and a hand auger. I usually use the hand auger unless the ice is over 18", but then I am not drilling 100 holes either. I use a Strikemaster Lazer in a 6" size. Its also handy for opening up frozen over 8" holes that may be around. Have found that it works best if I don't push down on the auger at all, sometimes it seems you almost have to lift up on the handle as the blades really grab.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Heck who needs to work out, Just find some ice and a dull hand auger.

I think rocky balboa should have had a training scene just after he ran up the mtn in was it rocky II??? "and here is rocky in the toughest phase of his training drilling 8- inch holes with a dull hand auger" cue final countdown music :lol:


----------

